# CLAUSING COLCHESTER LATHE - $2300 (PORTLAND OR CL)



## Nogoingback (Jul 24, 2019)

CLAUSING COLCHESTER LATHE
					

CLAUSING COLCHESTER LATHE 13 INCH SWING 52" BED 34" TRAVEL GEARED HEAD POWER FEEDS FINE THREADING DISABLED INCLUDES 5 C CLOSURES WE LIFT****YOU SHIP ASKING $2,300



					portland.craigslist.org
				




Looks like they might have slapped a coat of paint on it, but it's a Colchester, so worth a look anyway.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 24, 2019)

Nice lathe . We have one at work .


----------



## ErichKeane (Jul 24, 2019)

Looks like took out the lead screw as part of 'disabling' the threading.  Thats too bad...


----------



## Nogoingback (Jul 24, 2019)

ErichKeane said:


> Looks like took out the lead screw as part of 'disabling' the threading.  Thats too bad...




Good catch.  Hadn't noticed that.  I can't imagine why someone would do that.


----------



## Choiliefan (Jul 24, 2019)

Also the carriage handwheel is an over-sized replacement.
I don't get a warm fuzzy feeling about this particular lathe.


----------

